# How is Springfield for warranty and service?



## pintail1069 (Jun 2, 2007)

Springfield warranty and service? What kind of reputation does Springfield have?


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*sp*

Springfield's service is excellent,they really don't even want you trying to repair, or do much of anything else to your weapon on your own.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

They are as good as any and better than most. Give them a call if you got a problem and they'll take care of it. Good luck.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I had to call them once on something so little... I just wanted to know if my XD was melonite'd. The person was friendly who I talked to.


----------



## Lnd Svyr (Jul 23, 2006)

I had the ported XD9 and the slide cracked. SA replaced within a month no questions asked. Paid shipping both ways, too.

So, their service is great. I just wish they had other styles of pistols to choose from as one XD is enough for me and the 1911s are not for me.

:smt023


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

Their service is one of the reasons I purchased an XD45.


----------

